# Video of "1600"bhp R34 - Who wants to host?



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I have just found a video I d-loaded a few years back of a White R34 (I belive it is/was the HKS demo car) going from a standing start to some very high speeds (5 diffferent cameras staged xxxx meters apart) I seem to remember there being a quote that it was hitting 220mph!!! 

I would love to share this with you just to gauge opinions (plus, if your like me, watching it will give you goose bumps, it sounds totally awesome - like a plane!)

Any takers on hosting it? Shin? Dino? Daz? Its only 2.13 mb...

Rob


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Host*

I will host it if you want.
Please send me email.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## CJ68 (Jul 3, 2002)

so can we all see this yet???


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Shin has just recieved it, its up to him!

Rob


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Sounds awesome, I wanna see!!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Anyone have any ideas how i can send it? My hotmail/yahoo accounts only allow me to attach 1.5mb 

Rob


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Assuming that you don't have an account with another ISP you can do this to send the mail:

Find the MX host for Shin's email address and then set that as the outgoing SMTP relay server in a local email client (eg Eudora, Outlook Express).

To find the MX host if you're using Windows 2000 (for example), you can use nslookup to do this. Suppose for a moment that Shin's Email address is [email protected] then you need to find the primary MX host for fastcar.com (ie the bit after the @ in the Email address) :

--8<--
c:\temp>nslookup
Default Server: thorin.middle-earth.co.uk
Address: 192.168.129.2

> set type=mx
> fastcar.com
Server: thorin.middle-earth.co.uk
Address: 192.168.129.2

Non-authoritative answer:
fastcar.com MX preference = 1800, mail exchanger = m1.dnsix.com

fastcar.com nameserver = NS1.MYDOMAIN.com
fastcar.com nameserver = NS2.MYDOMAIN.com
fastcar.com nameserver = NS3.MYDOMAIN.com
fastcar.com nameserver = NS4.MYDOMAIN.com
NS1.MYDOMAIN.com internet address = 216.148.213.141
NS2.MYDOMAIN.com internet address = 216.148.221.142
NS3.MYDOMAIN.com internet address = 216.148.213.143
NS4.MYDOMAIN.com internet address = 216.148.221.144
>
--8<--

It's the "mail exchanger" line you're interested. In this case, the MX host is m1.dnsix.com so you would put that as your SMTP server. If there are more than one mail exchanger lines, use the one with the lowest preference number. If there are more than one with the same number, just pick any one.

Oh, and type "exit" to get out of nslookup  

Sorry if I confused anyone!


----------



## BigHands (Aug 10, 2002)

*Good grief*

And I thought I knew my IT onions.

You need to get out more!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Comes from working at an ISP (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it) :smokin:


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

Got it....

it's a Veilside demo car and has 1360hp.
(driver is completely NUTS.220mph with trees all around...... )


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

that was the land speed record attempt in New Zealand . Veilside had the R34 , Jun had a WRX , Top Secret had the GT300 supra ,and there was also an Evo3 , RX7 , MX5 and a Toyota Aristo . Dai Inada from Option magazine drove most of the cars (including the R34) . on the same road Owan Evans crashed his Porsche attempting the land speed record when a tire blew at 350kph . 

the NZ land speed record is currently 349kph held by Owen Evans , the Veilside car did 346kph. 

the name of the road is Goudies road , in Reporoa , central north island , it is a private forestry road ( hence the trees) and I sometimes travel down that road for work . I was busy on the day the Option land speed record attempt was on , I wanted to be there.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Brenhan said:


> *that was the land speed record attempt in New Zealand . Veilside had the R34 , Jun had a WRX , Top Secret had the GT300 supra ,and there was also an Evo3 , RX7 , MX5 and a Toyota Aristo . Dai Inada from Option magazine drove most of the cars (including the R34) . on the same road Owan Evans crashed his Porsche attempting the land speed record when a tire blew at 350kph .
> 
> the NZ land speed record is currently 349kph held by Owen Evans , the Veilside car did 346kph.
> 
> the name of the road is Goudies road , in Reporoa , central north island , it is a private forestry road ( hence the trees) and I sometimes travel down that road for work . I was busy on the day the Option land speed record attempt was on , I wanted to be there. *


Reading that, I really want to see the clip!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

I have the JUN one, but Id love the others, here is hoping they find some pubby space on the world wide wibble!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

If any of you have kazaa then you can get it off me using that WHEN IM ONLINE. If you want to know if Im on add me to your MSN list ([email protected]) and I will enable file sharing with other kazaa users for you, then perhaps someone can host it for me!!!

Rob


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Kingsley, thanks for that, but unfortunately that went way over my head. And I thought I new my stuff doing an IT/Networking degree and with loads of practical experience!!!

Rob


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Rob, how big is the file?


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

It's 2,13Mb......


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

> Kingsley, thanks for that, but unfortunately that went way over my head.


Rob,

Send me a PM with Shin's Email address and I'll tell you what to put in Outlook Express or whatever. I won't know until I know the address ...


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Durzel will probably host it for you, if you ask him nicely (and/or just tell him to do it)


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Kingsley, his addres is [email protected]

However, i am about to upload it to mattpaynes webspace so he can sort it out,

thanks,
Rob


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

OK, but for reference you could have put *mail.gtroc.com* as the outgoing (SMTP) server in your computer's email software and sent the mail directly using that ... just in case you need to do it again.

That is, unless the MX records for gtroc.com change ...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Soooooo,

Has it been made public yet, or are you's still working on it?

Can't be that much of a problem as 2Mb surley????


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

yeh come on. We are all getting impatient


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Yeah, ive uploaded it to Matt so its all up to him to forward it on. is everyone excited? 

Dave - Believe me, I have been trying everything I can to get it sorted, its like a joke! 2 crummy MB!

I would have sent it over MSN but it keeps saying:

"We could not send this file because the connection is blocked. Please contact your network administrator or Internet service provider; they may be able to enable file transfers."
Anyone got any ideas? Until now I have never had trouble with MSN sending files, but after I re-installed XP it all went tits up, so to speak 

Lots of Love and peace to the world,

Rob

(I really shouldn't drink in the day when i have work later  )


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Oh, and incase anyone is wondering, yes the Nokia 7650 really is THAT big, vulgar and un-ergonomic. What a waste of £469.99

Rob


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

the video is currently on some of my space and you can down load it from there, but it is being sent to shin for him to host... 

http://www.geocities.com/hansrey.geo/1600bhp-R34.avi

get it while its hot!!  ill be taking it down in a day or so....

matt


----------



## MDG (Jan 23, 2002)

Allright! A most excellent video!

Am I mistaken or do I spot the occasional bit of spray behind the car (indicating the road was wet)?!?

MDG.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I can't seem to access that file....

Daz


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

MDG said:


> *Allright! A most excellent video!
> 
> Am I mistaken or do I spot the occasional bit of spray behind the car (indicating the road was wet)?!?
> 
> MDG. *


That's why I said driver was nuts!
Trees and wet surface at 346kph......


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Looks like we've waxed the free Geocities bandwidth already.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just noticed, the site is down for an hour as it has exceeded it's maximum allocated data transfer amount - so that's why i can't get at the file....

I'll try again later !

Daz


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Can't get the file either  .


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

the mail with the video has been sent to Shin... hopefully hell get it up soon so everyone else can get it... 

that cars bloody quick!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Wahoo - it's downloading...

Get in there quick before the site drops down for another hour !

Daz


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Yeay! People have seen it! I was beginning to think it was a lost cause 

Ah weeelll, Im glad it was worth the effort. Cheers Matt.

See ya,

Rob


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*VIDEO IS ONLINE NOW!!!*

Hi there,

Thank you for your patience.
I have just completed uploading the video.

http://www.prospec-ms.co.uk/GTRR/1600bhp-R34.avi

You'd better to click the right button of the mouse and select "save the file".

Enjoy!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks for hosting the vid, it was worth the wait.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thank you Shin


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

excellent  does any1 have any details on the car? or more specifically how the motor goes about gettin 1600hp?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Veilside*

Actually they claim 1260bhp for that car from memory, it runs twin 3240s.

The answer to the previous question is about £100,000 of serious parts and engineering to the entire car, and a supply of spare engine blocks and parts for when it blows up the following month.....!

Guy


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

they were going to have another attempt but they blew the headgasket , they were not using full power on the first few runs . the record held by the porsche was only 3km faster average . if they could have had a run without a wet road I am sure they would have done over 350k's


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

ne of u guys got that car on the dyno????

i would post it but i dunno how lol

from memory it pulls 1017 AWHP


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Piggaz said:


> *ne of u guys got that car on the dyno????
> 
> i would post it but i dunno how lol
> 
> from memory it pulls 1017 AWHP *


 yeah , thats from high octane 1 , its done on a Dynapack , same as what Abbey have set up


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Dyno Vid??????*

Piggaz,

How large is this file of the 34 on a dyno?

Could you not E-mail it here or to Shin again to host?

Love to see it!!!!!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Nice Vid*

Cheers for that  .

glen


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Veilside*



Guy said:


> *Actually they claim 1260bhp for that car from memory, it runs twin 3240s.
> 
> 
> Guy *


Guy,my file's named 1360hp r34......

So,who's got the exact figure?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Dyno Vid??????*



Scott said:


> *Piggaz,
> 
> How large is this file of the 34 on a dyno?
> 
> ...


umm its 31.2 mg

have u got icq? i could send it to u over that

43208930
or msn 
[email protected]


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I could be wrong here, but I thought that Veilside blew the number 1 turbo on the final run and, consequently, couldn't run again. Dai Inada (the guy that drove all the cars) also mentioned that stability at the top end was a problem with the car and was preventing him from being comfortable to go all out. No doubt the environmental conditions were making this even worse. Maybe I should look at the video again.

Outstanding performance nonethless.

Cya O!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Piggaz*

Wicked vid. Thanks for your time.

Howsie


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: Dyno Vid??????*



Piggaz said:


> *
> umm its 31.2 mg
> 
> have u got icq? i could send it to u over that
> ...


Can anyone host it, sounds like another have to see vid!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Dyno Vid??????*



Richie said:


> *
> 
> Can anyone host it, sounds like another have to see vid! *


add me and ill send it to u
either icq or msn.... cant email it... too big lol


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

*346kph*

I think Hipo is correct, although I didn't know about the turbo.
Anyway - after the 346 kph run Dai got out of the car saying that it was wandering around on the road too much to risk going quicker. :smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

how much faster could he possibly have gone???
i mean 346 is quick enough isnt it?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well yeah - it seems bloody fast to me. Especially on a little narrow piece of 2-lane back road in NZ


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

lol...
i recon eh...and being wet... how scary....i cant believe that car is road registered... i mean look at it..
or it isnt registered?


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Dyno Vid??????*



Piggaz said:


> *
> add me and ill send it to u
> either icq or msn.... cant email it... too big lol *


Added you on MSN, see you there!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

just send us a mesage ....

i added soime 1 last night i think it waz... cant remeber the email address


----------



## NISMO (Jul 5, 2001)




----------



## NISMO (Jul 5, 2001)

http://www.modernmusclecar.net/forums/attachment.php?postid=5743

http://www.modernmusclecar.net/forums/attachment.php?postid=5744

http://www.modernmusclecar.net/forums/attachment.php?postid=5747

http://www.modernmusclecar.net/forums/attachment.php?postid=5748

http://www.modernmusclecar.net/forums/attachment.php?postid=5750


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

Nismo,thanks for the links!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I'm happy to host the file for you.

I have over 4GB of movies online already. Only issue is that last month I apparently used 360GB in 3 and a half weeks so my ISP wasn't too chuffed, but hey such is life, we'll figure something out.

I've got all the High Octane video's so far and my car is in 3 which is due out this week or next.

I can encode the dyno run and anything else you guys want from the video if people can't upload.

Just PM me and I'll get you some details, you can generally use your browser to upload. DCD uses it already to upload.

Cheerz earz

Fraser


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

canman said:


> *I'm happy to host the file for you.
> 
> I have over 4GB of movies online already. Only issue is that last month I apparently used 360GB in 3 and a half weeks so my ISP wasn't too chuffed, but hey such is life, we'll figure something out.
> 
> ...


whats the site????


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Just click on my www button. It's www.gtrcentral.com

I offered to do a deal with Cem so that it could be a gtr.co.uk video library, but he wasn't keen as he had other plans.

Happy for anyone to take what they want.

Just got to figure out how to keep my ISP happy !  

Fraser


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

ahh gtrcentral....

all good man got most of them vid's...


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Please tell me that thats the back brakes, he would'nt have the standard Brembo's on the front still would he? ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Its the front....you can see an oil cooler on the right side...
Bloody weird to have stock brakes?!!


----------



## MDG (Jan 23, 2002)

*Normal brakes*

Perhaps they figured it wasn't worth bothering with bigger brakes what with the wet road surface and the vicinity of the trees.

Imagine the following conversation:

Racing driver to engineer: "The brakes don't feel very powerful and they seem to fade quite dramatically."

Engineer to racing driver: "Don't worry mate. If something goes wrong at top speed, you won't be able to stop anyway. Just aim for the bushes instead of a tree."

MDG.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

LOL 

Perhaps it has an ejoctor seat? - "Disposable R34 speed record attempt car. One Use Only"

Rob


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I know these guys aren't Kiwi's, but it's pretty much how your average Kiwi would attack something.........balls out and worry about the $hit when it's hitting the fan  

Fraser


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

PS does this mean I can sell my factory brakes as "used on Veilside 340+ K car !!" Very cheeky sales pitch, don't think anyone would believe you even with photo evidence !


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

"used on veilside 340+car" 

Look mate if you dont belive go have a look. Its pointing vertical in a hedge just of the A456 

Rob


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

canman said:


> *PS does this mean I can sell my factory brakes as "used on Veilside 340+ K car !!" Very cheeky sales pitch, don't think anyone would believe you even with photo evidence !  *


... when u upgrade give us a yell i wanna buy them...umm err =\...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for hosting all those great movies, Fraser. Now if someone can please send up the Veilside R34 dyno run onto GTR Central that would be great. I am real interested to see and hear that car in action!

Cya O!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I'll be able to get it encoded from the original video sometime late this week or early next.

I'll post here for you all as well as some of the other runs.

Fraser


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

canman said:


> *I'll be able to get it encoded from the original video sometime late this week or early next.
> 
> I'll post here for you all as well as some of the other runs.
> 
> Fraser *


Awesome, thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Cheers, Fraser. 

Cya O!


----------



## Joe91 (Sep 3, 2002)

*mmm..*

excellent video...

awesome


----------



## duncan (Sep 26, 2002)

that vid is so cool   :smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

the video ur all talking bout is that the video of the vielside r34 on the dyno?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

OK got the whole speed run encoded today.

It's large so I'll be cutting out the Dyno run and the speed run for the Veilside GTR and I'll also post the whole thing up too.

It should be available tomorrow mid morning my time which is about 15 hours from now.

Let me know what you think as I'm posting others as well and some JGTC racing too.

Fraser


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

canman said:


> *It should be available tomorrow mid morning my time which is about 15 hours from now
> .Fraser *


My timer is on.... 

14 hours, 10 mins.......


----------



## sports-imports (Jan 14, 2002)

Blimey - long time since ive seen that.

I was the person who orignally encoded it 2-odd years ago from a NZ video . It was hosted on my GTiR site for a while - where it attracted a lot of attention, also from the copyright holders . They shut my site down :-(

BTW - that might not be spray behind the car, the car was massively overfuelling when the turbos came on line chucking loads of smoke out the back. The day of the test was colder than it had been and Apexi jammed a load of extra fuel into the map. 

Ive got the full 0-200mph run in car, - the turbos dont spool up until about 7000rpm. He revs the car round to 10500rpm, and holds it at 10000rpm between the start finish flags. You should see how bumpy it is in car !!

Ive got it all on DVD if someone can point me to a DVD to mpeg ripper ?

Chris


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Ok you all wanted it so here it is !

www.gtrcentral.com

then movies

then gtr

then R34

then VS_R34_Dyno_run.mpg

or VS_R34_Speed_run.mpg 

You'll see them, they'll be marked with a "New" icon.

Let me know how you get on.

Fraser

PS It's a great video and really worth the money if it's even still available. My car is in HO3 that's released later this week so I can't wait to see that !


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Thanks for putting these on-line so quickly Fraser - i'm downloading them already......

Daz


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Videos*

Canman,

Cool videos and very comprehensive site, I hate to think what your bandwidth usage is.

I'm flattered to have 5 vidoes on your site, next year expect me to feature in some even better ones........

Guy


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Those videos are cool - cheers for hosting them.

Rob


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

didnt realise that was your site... Ive had quite a few vids off there.... thanks for the resouce... between you, Dino, and the rest, theres quite a few megs of TV to annoy my GF with!!! 

I am now abusing the work ISDN line...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*Re: Videos*



Guy said:


> *Canman,
> 
> Cool videos and very comprehensive site, I hate to think what your bandwidth usage is.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guy, hope you don't mind me helping to make you famous !!  DCD sent them to me. It's really good to see some real cars in use rather than just democars from tuning houses I think. Most people don't think cars with that much HP can't be daily drivers so it's good to see.

Bandwidth usage is an issue ! In the first 3 weeks of having the site up my ISP gave me a call to ask how come I'd used over 350GB in less than a month ! OOOoops !

I will have to put some form of speed limit on the site soon unfortunatly, but it won't stop people downloading, just that instead of it downloading in 30 minutes it might take an hour, but it will help overall with the throughput per month and keep my ISP happy.

I'm averaging about 8GB a day at the moment !

I'll always try to put up whatever I can get hold of and if you want them smaller with less quality, let me know as I have the hardware to re-encode in realtime so it's not a hassle.

Fraser


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

canman said:


> *Ok you all wanted it so here it is !
> 
> www.gtrcentral.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting up the vids.
I am downloading them as I type, I'll let you know how they are.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Videos*



canman said:


> *
> 
> Thanks Guy, hope you don't mind me helping to make you famous !!  DCD sent them to me. It's really good to see some real cars in use rather than just democars from tuning houses I think. Most people don't think cars with that much HP can't be daily drivers so it's good to see.
> 
> ...


what about this...
is it possible for u to make User/Pass entry to be able to download....
for each user they have a set amount they can download in a month....


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Chris (Sports-import),

You said you have a good DVD with alot of this stuff on.

What is it called? I fancey try to get hold of it.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Fraser... thanks very much for taking the time to encode and upload the mpeg. Great stuff!

Cya O!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fraser,

I've got some more stuff for you. 

If only you'd PM me your E-mail address as I've kept asking you. 

I'll send the smaller once.

And not the usual stuff everyone has seen in case you were worried.:smokin:


----------



## sports-imports (Jan 14, 2002)

Scott ,

DVD in question is Option vol 101, though there is a bit of footage on Option vol 100 too, together with the Blitz R34 doing 339km/h on the German Autobahn.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

sports-imports said:


> *Scott ,
> 
> DVD in question is Option vol 101, though there is a bit of footage on Option vol 100 too, together with the Blitz R34 doing 339km/h on the German Autobahn.
> 
> ...


Can you get those DVD's anywhere in Europe and with subtitles?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks Chris,

I have some Option videos.

Have the one with the Blitz in Gmbh.

Seen the R34 in NZ vid some where come to think of it.

Richie,

Never bough Option on DVD so wouldn't know about subtitles?!?!?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Scott said:


> *Fraser,
> 
> I've got some more stuff for you.
> 
> ...


Sorry but for some reason the forum hasn't been mailing me when I've got PM's even though it's turned on and I never check them otherwise !

Sorry I'll check now and write back.

Fraser


----------



## sports-imports (Jan 14, 2002)

I guess you might be able to pick up Option at a specialist shop, although i can probably get another copy sent with the one i get from Japan direct. I dont know about backorders.

No - you cant get it with subtitles, but that adds to the fun


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

You can order Video Option directly from the people that publish them. I'll have to find the link....


----------

